# Tvonics MFR-300 supported in remote codes database?



## sceptic (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi All.

I'd like to use a TVONICS MFR-300 Freeview set top box with my Tivo and wondered if someone could confirm if this is supported or not already in the remote control database?

Doing a forum search suggested some people had other TVONICS receivers working with code 88881, but I'd like to know for sure before I order one.

TIA,

David


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I see that it doesn't have a scart output. Is there a special reason that you want to use the RF out.


----------



## sceptic (Nov 26, 2002)

I want to keep listings for Sky as I like the 14 day search facility. So I'd figured if the Tivo thought I'd had a Sky box connected on the scart then the freeview box would have to go on the RF out... Is that incorrect?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

sceptic said:


> I want to keep listings for Sky as I like the 14 day search facility. So I'd figured if the Tivo thought I'd had a Sky box connected on the scart then the freeview box would have to go on the RF out... Is that incorrect?


You can certainly have a Sky box on the scart and a Freeview box on RF (provided that you don't want the Sky radio channels on RF).
Unfortunately I don't know anything about support for the box itself, but I'm sure that someone on here should be able to help.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

An alternative would be the popular Sony box (search for other "what freeview box" threads). It's only available used (from eBay for example) but is reckoned to be a goody AND is known to work with Tivo. I've got one ready for when my local relay transmitter does digital on 4th November.

It has both RF and SCART outputs. You should be able to use the SCART output to view a better picture from the box on your telly. Plug the SCART out into the VCR SCART on your Tivo and use the "VCR" button to view. It will even switch automatically if the freeview box raises the switching line, when it turns on for example. I used this method when I found my current TV only had two scarts and I had need for three.

Tivo won't mind as long as the inputs it records from (AUX and RF) are kept free.


----------

